# where the hell did my scanner go? [solved]

## dirtbag

hey folks, i upgraded my kernel from 2.6.26-gentoo-r3 to 2.6.31-gentoo-r6

and im having problems getting my usb scanner to work..

beast jason # scanimage -L

device `brother3:bus1;dev1' is a Brother MFC-7340 USB scanner

beast jason # 

but this isnt right (anymore) it seems

```

beast jason # lsusb

Bus 002 Device 028: ID 04f9:01e7 Brother Industries, Ltd 

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 05e3:0604 Genesys Logic, Inc. USB 1.1 Hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:08a2 Logitech, Inc. Labtec Webcam Pro

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0403:6001 Future Technology Devices International, Ltd FT232 USB-Serial (UART) IC

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

beast jason # 

```

somehow it moved to bus2 and I cant figger out how to get it reconfigured now..

i suspect its got something to do with  /usr/local/Brother/sane/Brsane2.ini

but cant figger it out..

-dbLast edited by dirtbag on Sat Feb 06, 2010 7:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## john.newman

http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=84489

 :Question: 

the gentoo wiki is actually not too bad, googling for "gentoo <whatever problem you have>" usually turns right up.  The pages aren't always that up-to-date though..

----------

## dirtbag

I cant figure out what he did to make it work from that link.. my sane seems "stuck" on using bus1;dev1 when it should not.

-db

----------

## dirtbag

aha! after more investigations..

open("/dev/bus/usb/002/029", O_RDWR)    = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)

(btw, the scanner moved to 029 after i removed it and replugged it into the usb hub.

so

jason@beast /dev/bus/usb/002 $ ls -al

total 0

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root      140 Feb  3 22:13 .

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root       80 Dec 20 13:17 ..

crw-rw-r-- 1 root usb  189, 128 Feb  3 22:08 001

crw-rw-r-- 1 root usb  189, 129 Dec 20 13:17 002

crw-rw-r-- 1 root usb  189, 130 Feb  3 22:08 003

crw-rw-r-- 1 root usb  189, 131 Feb  3 22:08 004

crw-rw-r-- 1 root lp   189, 156 Feb  6 14:54 029

jason@beast /dev/bus/usb/002 $ 

so somehow lp is now the group to be in to access my scanner..

after I put myself in the lp group and relogged in, I can now run xsane fine now.

-db

----------

## milomak

Ah thanks. I was unable to see my scanner as a normal user (only as root). then i added myself to the lp group and now I can see it.

----------

